# quad problem



## Bro Bundy (May 10, 2014)

my right quad for the longest time now has a knot that just wont go away.Its not sticking out but u can feel it..I cant inj in that area anymore..i tried and the oil just wont go in..Im just wondering if i did some kinda damage to my leg and will the knot ever go away..bye the way i have no clue what it is im just calling it aknot.i dont have any real bad pain or swelling..just cant pin my favorite area anymore


----------



## NbleSavage (May 10, 2014)

Scar tissue perhaps? Is it visibly swollen or you just have a tough time when you try to pin?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 10, 2014)

Is it in spots you're injecting or everywhere in the quad? I've got knots and whatnot and foam rolling, lacrosse ball, and voodoo floss help with it all.


----------



## Yaya (May 10, 2014)

I would just rub the fuk out of the area and maybe apply a heating pad at night. .

My glutes have suffered the same punishment over the years


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 10, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> my right quad for the longest time now has a knot that just wont go away.Its not sticking out but u can feel it..I cant inj in that area anymore..i tried and the oil just wont go in..Im just wondering if i did some kinda damage to my leg and will the knot ever go away..bye the way i have no clue what it is im just calling it aknot.i dont have any real bad pain or swelling..just cant pin my favorite area anymore



Walk it off


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 10, 2014)

its not hot or red..just a hard knot in the quad.Ive been using both quads to inj everywhere i can in that area from lower quad to as high as i can go..The mid to outside is my favorite spot and its like a rock now..Im able to squeeze the needle in but no oil will go insides..fukkin sucks balls..i love that spot


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 10, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> its not hot or red..just a hard knot in the quad.Ive been using both quads to inj everywhere i can in that area from lower quad to as high as i can go..The mid to outside is my favorite spot and its like a rock now..Im able to squeeze the needle in but no oil will go insides..fukkin sucks balls..i love that spot



Scar tissue. You will have to avoid it for a while. A lot of stretching and foam rolling might help. What would be ideal is if you find a place that does active release therapy.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 10, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Scar tissue. You will have to avoid it for a while. A lot of stretching and foam rolling might help. What would be ideal is if you find a place that does active release therapy.



whats active release therapy?


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 10, 2014)

say i inj around that area and im able too..will i cause more problems like say my leg blowing up lol..


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 10, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> whats active release therapy?



The therapist will cram there elbow into the knot and then stretch the quad. It's pure torture but the most effective way to break up scar tissue.

Typical massage methods simply compress the tissue. ART pulls it apart and then massage helps clear it away. 

Google active release therapy and include the town you live in to find a therapist.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 10, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> The therapist will cram there elbow into the knot and then stretch the quad. It's pure torture but the most effective way to break up scar tissue.
> 
> Typical massage methods simply compress the tissue. ART pulls it apart and then massage helps clear it away.
> 
> Google active release therapy and include the town you live in to find a therapist.


ok i will have u tried this cause i know u had the same problem im having


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 10, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> ok i will have u tried this cause i know u had the same problem im having



Yes I have had this done for quads hips biceps pecs lats you name it. I would recommend it without having EXPERIENCE 

It's addictive like a tattoo. You get hooked on the hormones the body releases during the pain. But once it's over you feel like a million bucks.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 10, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yes I have had this done for quads hips biceps pecs lats you name it. I would recommend it without having EXPERIENCE
> 
> It's addictive like a tattoo. You get hooked on the hormones the body releases during the pain. But once it's over you feel like a million bucks.



thanks bro ill give it a try..my quad is fukked up bad


----------



## woodswise (May 10, 2014)

Get that shit fixed BB!


----------



## heavydeads83 (May 10, 2014)

jab those glutes for a while brother.


----------



## Big Worm (May 11, 2014)

my quads are swiss cheesed all to hell.  I need to do the same thing.  Its no fun pushing through that shit anymore.


----------

